# Bottom hem tags on Raglans question



## chuckdaggers (May 5, 2013)

Hey guys, I had a question about attaching hem tags on to the bottom of raglan shirts. I'm wondering since the bottom of raglans are usually not hemmed or stitched the way regular tees are, is it a bad idea to attach hem tags to the bottom of them since my experience with raglans have been that the bottom tends to curl up after a wash or two. Would it ruin the shirt? I'm planning on adding them to American Apparel raglans in particular. Would it be a better idea to attach the hem tags to the sleeve hem instead? Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks guys!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

They would work. The tag on the bottom could actually prevent some curling.

I like the idea of having them at the bottom vs. on a 3/4 length sleeve. It would seem out of place on a sleeve that long.


----------



## chuckdaggers (May 5, 2013)

splathead said:


> They would work. The tag on the bottom could actually prevent some curling.
> 
> I like the idea of having them at the bottom vs. on a 3/4 length sleeve. It would seem out of place on a sleeve that long.


That makes sense. I'd definitely prefer the tags on the bottom, on the sleeve seems...TRYING, I guess. Bottom of the shirt has a more professional aesthetic. Thanks for the input, Joe.


----------



## geoffffff (Mar 5, 2012)

It doesn't work WELL, but it does work. There's nothing that can be done about the curling, but it usually doesn't affect the hem tag at all. It should just curl underneath the hem tag a bit.


----------



## chuckdaggers (May 5, 2013)

geoffffff said:


> It doesn't work WELL, but it does work. There's nothing that can be done about the curling, but it usually doesn't affect the hem tag at all. It should just curl underneath the hem tag a bit.


Are there any good quality brands that produce a raglan with an actual hemmed bottom and a nice fit out there? I still have time to change my order and if I can help it, I don't want my customers to have to deal with the curling issue, I've always hated that about these style shirts. Thanks for the response, geoffffff!


Visualize the action, then actualize the vision.


----------

